# tripple crank BB30 ?



## Gadi Rotem (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello ,
I consider to upgrade my CAAD5 bicycle to CAAD10 or Synapse . 
both options have BB30 .
Do I need to purchase also a specific tripple BB30 crank or I can use the existing crank 
with certain adapter ? 

Thank's
Gadi


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Triple cranks? They're about to get extinct aren't they? Even on mountain bikes, they're slowly being phased out. Most Cannondales are available in either standard or compact cranksets... a compact should be enough for most, if not, you may check SRAM's Apex group but changing the cassette and rear derailleur at least can be costly. You can't put three rings on a double crankset and I don't think there are BB30 road triple cranks for road bikes. If you absolutely must (let's say you have a 10km long climb at 17+%), you can always install adaptors to use a non-BB30 crankset.


----------



## Unknown Arch (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd agree with Dan. I recently switched from a CAAD 8 w/ a triple to a SuperSix w/ a 50/34 compact double and it's great. I live in a very hilly part of the country, and don't miss the grannie ring (that I hardly used) in the least).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

FSA made a BB30 triple check out their website.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I still like triple cranks, especially in hilly terrain. They keep you from having to run cross-chain in many instances. Something that Pro type riders don't care about, they just replace worn chain rings faster (as cross chain tends to increase gear wear). 

I think 50/34 compacts are a bit too big of a switch, I've got a 50/36 and I like that better (just for reference).

FSA makes a triple BB30 crank or you can just get Wheels Manufacturing adaptors and install any triple Shimano crank.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I run a 50/34 comp on my CAAD10 with a Rival mid cage RD. I have an 11-32 Shimano 10 speed cassette back there for my hilly days. So, it's the same gearing as a 30-28 on a triple. I wish I had a power meter as running the 34-32 set up seems to get more power than the 30-28 triple I had before.


----------



## Gadi Rotem (Feb 21, 2009)

*Thank's for your input*

I still prefer triple mainly because I am used to it and use the 39 medium ring a lot .
I am aare to the fact that I can get the same gear ratio with compact and I had it before ,
However I found it inconvenient in dropping from 50 to directly to 34 without having the 
39 ring .
Have a safe ride to all of you
Gadi


----------

